# Squealing sound while accelerating - front passenger side



## brandonmh (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I recently bought a 2012 Rogue and I have noticed a loud squealing/screeching sound coming from the front passenger side. It seems to happen more often when accelerating up hills, and the sound stops as soon as I take my foot off of the gas pedal. Any ideas?


----------

